# Outpost



## Rich Jura (May 29, 2006)

I watched this the other day,mercenaries, time space continuum and Nazi zombies.
What more can you ask from a film? The lead merc is Titus from the Rome series.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0892899/

Later
Rich


----------

